# Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?



## Mak121 (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo ich würde mir gerne endlich den Wunsch von einem Boot zum angeln auf Raubfisch erfüllen. Habe selbst kein Bootsführerschein, deshalb gehen nur maximal 5 PS, 5PS da ich hauptsächlich im Altrhein angeln will.

Bin selbst Student und will deshalb nicht zu viel ausgeben. Möchte das meiste gebraucht kaufen. 

Habe an ein Schlauchboot mit Airdeck gedacht.
Dazu kommt noch:
-EMotor(Für Altrhein, habe auch kein Bootsführerschein)
- Gelbatterie mit 100 Ah
- Ladegerät
- Echolot

Habe ich bei dieser Auflistung etwas sehr wichtiges vergessen?

Was sollte den ein Schlauchboot mit Airdeck  zwische 3 und 3,6 Meter gebraucht kosten. Habe ein Zodiak mit 3,4 Meter Länge  gefunden für 1000 Euro VHB. Was wäre den ein angemessener Preis für solch ein Schlauchboot?

Und wie teuer sollte ein gescheiter EMotor sein? Habe ein EMotor für 93 Euro gefunden(http://www.angelplatz.de/Rhino_Motor_Cobold__18lbs_12V--zz0310?referer=froogle&gclid=CK_2mvm9gsMCFWPmwgodOqgAYg)
Reicht so ein EMotor schon für ein Altrhein  langfristig aus?


Wäre wirklich sehr glücklich über Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Mak121


----------



## moborie (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hallo MAK,ein Schlauchboot in der Größe kriegst Du gebraucht sicher schon ab 500,00€ ,der Motor müßte aber min. ein VX34
sein,den habe ich auch und mit etwas Suche im www kriegste den schon für 150,00€ !! das andere Zubehör ist soweit oK ,aber Anker und Stechpaddel brauchst Du auch noch! |wavey:


----------



## Mak121 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hey moborie,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich garnicht an ein Anker und Paddel gedacht, danke

Auch habe ich mich über das Schlauchboot weiterhin auseinander gesetzt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich für 500 Euro ein brauchbares Schlauchboot mit Airdeck finde, jedoch habe ich das Z-Ray 3,1 m und 3,6 Meter entdeckt und die kosten neu sogar nur bis ca 700 Euro und haben im Internet nur gute Erfahrungsberichte gelesen.

Werde mir wohl in 2 Monaten nach der Prüfungsphase:
ZRay 3,1 -3,6 Meter Airdeck 500-700 Euro 
Rhino VX 34 für ca.  150 Euro(Danke für den TIPP#6)
Gelbatterie 12 V , 80Ah für 104,99 Euro
Ladegerät 12 V 5 A für 60 Euro(Krass wie teuer:/)
Echolot Lowrance Mark 5x Pro (Ca. 160- 180 Euro)
Preise für Anker und Stechpaddel mach ich mir erst Gedanken, kurz bevor ich mir das Boot kaufe..

So das würde dann circa 1200 Euro kosten. Ist für mich in Ordnung. Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung? Seht ihr noch  etwas was ich verbessern könnte oder ist es so gut?

Gruß,

Mak121


----------



## xaru (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Morgen,

hört sich vernünftig an, nur würde ich an deiner Stelle einen deutlich größeren Emotor nehmen 55lb zB. 

Kenne die Strömung nicht im Altrhein, nur Stell dir vor du fährst gegen Strömung + Wind, da wirst du mit dem 34lb nicht glücklich und deiner Batterie tust du damit auch keinen Gefallen.

Verbrenner sind bis 15 PS Führerscheinfrei.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Wenn dort Verbrenner erlaubt sind, definitiv Verbrenner anschaffen.

Kostet nicht mehr als die E-motor/Betterie Kombi und die Kapazität/Reichweite (wenn wirs beim Verbrenner mal so nennen wollen ;-) ) ist praktisch unbegrenzt.

PS: Mit 5 PS und einem 3m Boot kommst du alleine ohne viel Zuladung sogar in Gleitfahrt und da macht das Fahren sogar "Spaß"


----------



## JasonP (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hier auch mal ein nützlicher Link zur Kaufentscheidung vom Bootsmotoren

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Tipps-zum-Bootsmotorkauf-1

Und falls du noch paar € über hast, würde ich einen Minn Kota kaufen. Da kostet die 34er Ausführung auch nur 160 €.


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Aber warum muss es denn ein Airdeck sein ?? Die Gefahr für nen Loch bei einem Haken am Boden ist extrem hoch , und wenn mal was unter dem Schuh klebt was schneiden kann dann hast du bei deinem Hochdruckluftboden ein Problem .


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Gelbatterie 12 V , 80Ah für 104,99 Euro
> Ladegerät 12 V 5 A für 60 Euro(Krass wie teuer:/)



Ladegerät würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ein etwas stärkeres holen, ausser dir macht die lange Ladezeit nichts aus! Wenn du aber mal bis nachts fischen gehst und morgens wieder raus willst reicht das nicht...


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Um hier ein paar Mythen auf zu räumen: Am Rhein sind nach wie vor max 5PS Führerschein frei. Rhein und der deutsche Teil des Bodensees sind ausgeschlossen von der neuen Regelung. 


@ TE
Welchen Altrhein willst du genau befischen? Viele sind nämlich NICHT für Motoren egal welcher Art erlaubt. 


Wenn es wirklich ein E Motor werden soll, dann immer ne Nummer Größer als eig. reicht. Damit hast du, wie schon geschrieben wurde, Reserven bei Wind und Strömung. Zudem braucht ein größerer Motor in Teillast weniger Strom als ein kleinerer auf max Power...


----------



## Mak121 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Erstmal ne Frage, bin von Anfang an von einem EMotor ausgegangen, da ich dachte, dass es viel billiger kommt und man auch damit mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit vertikal angeln kann und auch schleppen kann. Dachte das es mit einem Vergasermotor nicht wirklich geht, da er zu laut ist und die Fische verscheucht |kopfkrat .

Jedoch je länger ich mich damit beschäftige kommt es mir so vor, dass doch ein Vergasermotor besser ist... Danke Markus07 für dein Beitrag. Habe herausgefunden, dass auch mit Vergaser schleppen geht. Geht dann auch vertikal angeln mit niedriger Geschwindigkeit oder ist das zu laut? Ist ja denke maximal 15 Meter tief. Was sollte den so ca. ein 5 ps 2 Takt Motor gebraucht kosten? Auch das der Preis circa gleich ist hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber wenn ich wirklich besser einen noch größeren EMotor kaufen sollte, als auch ein Ladegerät , weil es zu langsam lädt dann merke ich schon das der Preis doch höher geht als erwartet ...

Außerdem wäre die Gleitfahrt auch ne tolle Sache^^

Mhh bin verunsichert ;+ Was würdet ihr mir raten? Möchte halt hauptsächlich auf dem Altrhein Spinnfischen und mal ausprobieren, wie vertikal angeln als auch schleppen ist.


@Fr33
Möchte den Lampertheimer Altrhein befischen. Dort ist zum Glück nur im Freeder Loch jeglicher Motorenbetrieb untersagt. 

@Stoney66: Mhh stimmt hast Recht... Hab nochmal geschaut, das Ladegerät schafft nur 35 Ah pro 7 Stunden... Muss nochmal drüber nachdenken, ob ich das wirklich brauche und wieviel eine noch schnellere Aufladung kostet.

@Onkel Frank: Ja das stimmt, dass ein Airdeck durch ein Haken oder spitzen Gegenständen kapput gehen kann. Jedoch denke ich, wenn ich eine Matte unterlege habe ich zusätzliche Sicherheit und ein Haken kann immer ein Schlauchboot, auch mit Aluboden kapput machen. Man muss halt mehr drauf achten, aber finde das die Vorteile überwiegen, weil ich so kein Trailer brauche, keine Anlegestelle und ich auch in max. 20 Minuten mit Erfahrung das Boot aufgebaut habe usw.


----------



## JasonP (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hab mal kurz gegoogelt und das gefunden. Kenne mich jetzt nicht mit Benzinern aus und weiß nicht ob der Hersteller was taugt, aber sogar in neu müßte der fast in deinem Budget liegen

http://www.stockmann-boote.de/de/an...tsu_mfs_5c_s?gclid=CN2Nkr7Rh8MCFZLLtAodzVoAJA


----------



## marcus7 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hallo,

Also zum vertikalangeln denke ich ist der verbrenner wiederum nichts...da muss man ehrlich sein. Zum Schleppen hingegen klappts.

Würde dir einen gebrauchten 2takter der marken yamaha oder mercury empfehlen. Um die 90er Baujahre solltest du was gutes für etwa 400euro finden und die halten ewig, wenn man sie etwas pflegt.

Ist halt ein enormer vorteil wenn du mal "strecken" zurück legen musst an einem angeltag. So eine Batterie ist da fixer leer als es einem lieb ist.


----------



## Potti87 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Also zum Vertikalen solltest schon nen anständigen E-Motor verwenden. Verbrenner, insbesondere 2 Takter mögen Schleichfahrt nicht so unbedingt. Mit 4 takt fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Ideal wäre natürlich mit 2 Motoren zu arbeiten, 1x Hauptmotor zum fahren und 1x E-Motor zum fischen.


----------



## Mak121 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hey danke JasonP, jedoch ist der Motor zu teuer für mich.

Also hab jetzt mal ein Tag drüber nachgedacht. Werde wohl erstmal ein normalen Vergasermotor kaufen, dann später erst ein Elektromotor. Grund ist das ich damit alles machen kann außer gut vertikal angeln, jedoch könnte ich vertikal angeln auch mal ohne laufenden Motor testen, ob es mir überhaupt Spaß macht.
Habe eh gelesen, dass vertikal angeln, erst in den kälteren Monaten effektiv ist.

Werde mir wohl erstmal ein 2 Takter mit 5 PS von einer guten Marke, am liebsten mit Direkteinspritzung , holen... Hoffe werde einen guten gebrauchten für unter 500 Euro finden.

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, falls ihr noch Tipps habt oder falls ich noch irgendwas vergessen habt schreibts mir

Gruß

Mak


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl erstmal ein 2 Takter mit 5 PS von einer guten Marke, am liebsten mit Direkteinspritzung , holen...


 
 2 Takter = Vergaser    ,    4 Takter ( meist ) Einspritzer .


----------



## Mak121 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

So habe mir nun ein Schlauchboot gekauft:m, es ist das Zray 400 geworden für 350 Euro

Jedoch jetzt fehlt noch der führerscheinfreie 5 PS Motor. Weiss jedoch nicht wie ich beim Kauf vorgehen soll... Wird normalerweisse bei der Besichtigung der Motor ausprobiert? Oder wird das normalerweise bei Motorpreisen bis 400 Euro nicht gemacht?

Außerdem finde ich über Kleinanzeigen nur sehr wenige Produkte... Ist es sinnvoll über ebay gebraucht ein Aussenborder zu kaufen ohne es vorher zu besichtigen? Versand ist auch nicht so teuer. Oder sollte ich lieber warten bis ein passendes Angebot z.b. in Quoka ist? 

Freue mich über Antworten

Gruß,

Mak121


----------



## JasonP (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Das ist echt nen guter Preis. Ist dann aber kein neues oder?

Also wenn ich mir die Mühe machen würde und zu na besichtigung fahre,  wäre dass mindeste doch, dass der Motor auch ausprobiert bzw nen  funktionstest gemacht wird. Niemand will doch die Katze im Sack kaufen...


----------



## Onkel Frank (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Moin. Wenn ich ein Angebot sehen würde was mich interessiert dann würd ich erst mal anrufen und mich nach Papieren , Inspektionen , welcher Einsatzort zuletzt ( Süß oder Salzwasser ) , Impellerwechsel schon mal gemacht , und ggf die Nachweise der Inspektionen . Wenn das soweit vorhanden bzw durchgeführt wurde , dann kann man sich immer noch zur Besichtigung verabreden . Aber würde sich für dein 4M Boot nicht sogar ein 9er oder gar 15er anbieten ??

 Sorry , grade gesehen das das ZRay 400 ja nur 3,1 m hat . Da lohnt dann kein 9er oder 15er .


----------



## TR22 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hallo,
auf jeden Fall vorher angucken. Im besten Fall natürlich Probefahrt, was sich momentan ja eher schwierig sein dürfte. Mindestens aber in ner Tonne laufen lassen und gucken wir er im Standgas und beim "Beschleunigen" dreht. EinenGang kann man auch ruhig mal reinlegen und den Kühlwasserstrahl kontrollieren.
Da du beim Boot ja schon gut gespart hast, würde ich mir einen neuen Motor anschaffen. Auf den kann man sich dann auf jeden Fall verlassen.
Kann die Tohatsu Motoren empfehlen. Preis Leistung ist da wirklich Top!

Gruß TR22


----------



## Mak121 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hey,  nee gebraucht aber nur 3 Jahre alt mit guter Lagerung. War immer aufgepumpt in einer Garage mit Deckenlift.

Danke OnkelFrank für die Ratschläge. Werde ich auf jeden Fall bei der Besichtigung fragen.

Ok dann werde ich mal abwarten bis es in der Umgebung ein geeigneten 5PS Aussenborder gibt.

@TR22
Auch dir danke für die Tipps. Wie sieht den ein guter Kühlwasserstrahl aus? Oder sollte einfach nur Kühlwasser aus dem Motor kommen? 
Mhh nein neuer Motor brauch ich nicht... Ist mir dann doch zu teuer und wenn ich dann den Motor verkaufe hab ich einen großen Wertverlust...


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Wie sieht den ein guter Kühlwasserstrahl aus? Oder sollte einfach nur Kühlwasser aus dem Motor kommen?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Guten Morgen .
> Einfach gesagt :::::: Wie beim Pullern


----------



## TR22 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*


Ja genau. Ich gucke dann noch wie er im Standgas aussieht. Immer schön gleichmäßig. Wenn ein Flügel fehlt, hat der Strahl evtl. immer mal ne Unterbrechung. Da sind die Motoren etwas unterschiedlich. Ich hatte auch schon einen kleinen Motor bei dem es im Standgas nur raus tröpfelte.
Wenn der Strahl kräftig ist, ist das schon i.O. denke ich.

MfG


----------



## Mak121 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Passt die Bootszusammenstellung?*

Hallo, so habe mir nun endlich auch ein 2 Takt 2 Zylinder Aussenborder von Evinrude gekauft. Vom Preis super. Habe 240 Euro bezahlt. Leider wurden die letzten drei Jahre keine Wartung mehr durchgeführt. Habe mir überlegt, dass ich mir ein Wartungspaket kaufe(http://www.aussenborder-teile-partn...cts_id=2730&osCsid=itias86n596s0uo9a48j3qkid7). Hier wären Zündkerzenwechsel, Getriebeöl und ein Impeller dabei. Gibt es eigentlich noch weiteres was ich sinnvollerweise austauschen sollte?


Ausserdem kann ich leider nichts über das Modell erfahren. Hier im Anglerboard gibt es ja eine PDF, mit der man das Modell rausfinden kann. Leider ist mein Aussenborder nicht dabei...

Modelnummer: E5BACSS
Seriennummer B002996

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich sonst noch was über den Motor erfahren kann?

Gruß,

Mak121


----------

